# Accidentally getting trim products on paintwork?



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello people,

Bit of a noob question coming up...

Obviously trim products and meant for the trim but is there any major problem or would it have any major effect on your LSP if you accidentally get some on your paintwork?

I recently done my civic and applied Zaino Z2 to the paintwork and proceeded to apply Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator to the trim but noticed some had got onto the paintwork.

Obviously wiped it off but I can still seem some staining I think.

Is this a problem?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

No just wipe it off... 
If you wiped it off quickly there should be no residue or possibly it was not buffed off properly and has since cured. 

You "think"? lol


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I dont think that some of those products affect your lsp, maybe the Grease stain ( i know is not grease ) but I will be following this thread to read opinions from a no newbie like me


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> No just wipe it off...
> If you wiped it off quickly there should be no residue or possibly it was not buffed off properly and has since cured.
> 
> You "think"? lol


lol I say I think as it might just be my eyes playing tricks on me...


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I am about to do mine.....Something i was thinking was to run a line of tape under the trim,protecting the bodywork.....would people point and 'laff at me?!!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Generally tape is used to stop or reduce any polish getting onto the trim as it can be a pain or at least an inconvenience and so use up time that you'd rather be doing something else. Trim product on paint is simply a wipe off job


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I tend to run a business card next to my applicator to stop the trim stuff getting on. Takes some getting used to but stops this happening :thumb:


----------

